# "Don't do that"



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

WETHERSFIELD, Conn. - Wethersfield Police released body cam video and details to put a viral video of an arrest Sunday of a kidnapping suspect who was stopped in Hartford into context.

Sunday around 5:30 p.m., police said they received reports of an irate man who entered a fast food restaurant looking for an employee. Police later determined that the man had entered three times looking to fight with the employee, and one of the times was holding a tire iron. The suspect left before officers arrived. 
A short time later a witness showed up at police headquarters to report a man and woman fighting outside of a home, and the man, who had a weapon, put the woman in his car against her will several times, according to police.

While responding to that call, police said they received reports of a domestic violence incident at Wethersfield Cove involving several people, and a suspect who assaulted a woman, pushing her to the ground. He left the area with the woman in his car.

Police determined that all three incidents involved the same parties. The vehicle was located on Franklin Avenue in Hartford. Police said the officers could see people in the car. Police said in a release on the incident, "He called for back-up officers to assist and as he was waiting a group of people began to approach the incident location, swearing and yelling at the officers, causing a disturbance and interfering with the investigation. The officers were able to take the suspect into custody without incident and assist the victim, who was still in the car."

Video taken by one of the bystanders was posted on Facebook. That post has since been takedown. The video showed bystanders shouting at the officers as they attempted to get the suspect out of the car. That video has since been made private.

Bodycam footage from Wethersfield Police showed the incident unfolding. (Caution: This video may contain offensive language.)
Wethersfield Police Chief James Cetran said, "Public videos you see on the internet do not always represent a complete look at a situation police officers have to face. The bodycam video and even the public video shows our officers followed all the rules and procedures in a felony stop scenario and saved the victim."
Police charged Pedro Contreras, of New Britain, with kidnapping 2nd degree, unlawful restraint 1st degree and breach of peace 2nd degree. Contreras was released on a $25,000 bond. As a condition of his release, Contreras was advised he was not to have any contact with the victim.

A short time later, police were called to the victim's home where they said, Contreras returned to the victim's residence just after his release from custody. He was arrested again and charged with violation of a protective order and was held on a $250,000 bond. He was scheduled to appear in New Britain court on Monday, June 29.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Pepper spray and flashbangs. You can't explain yourself to a crowd intent on not listening. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh look! The police has derr guns awht!!! Ain't no need ta do dat!!! Dat gurl wuz doing OK!!!!


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

That’s a clear showing of obstruction of justice for those folks that tried to butt in. Also I think there's a patrolman on Masscops who serves in CT iirc.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

image the scenario that these ignorant scumbags were to cause the suspect to act out and have to be shot? Image if he became emboldened by these imbeciles and did something worse to his "FORMER" girlfriend? Those douchenozzles would probably scatter rather than take responsibility and I'm SURE would still say it was all the fault of the cops. Damn them to Hell. You want to be heard, do it in a respsonsible way, not some bullshit childish acting out that could potentially get people hurt. 

Of course had the suspect jumped out and beaten one of THEM to death, "WHY DIDN'T THE COPS SHOOT HIM? THEY WERE WRONG!!!!"


Disgusting!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Don't "consider filing charges" - just do it. 

Force these individuals to admit they jumped to wrong conclusions. 

But let's be real... what are the odds the girlfriend takes him back?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Sooty said:


> But let's be real... what are the odds the girlfriend takes him back?


BINGO! We have a winner!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sooty said:


> Don't "consider filing charges" - just do it.
> 
> Force these individuals to admit they jumped to wrong conclusions.
> 
> But let's be real... what are the odds the girlfriend takes him back?


"Oh but officer, he didn't mean it. That's just his way of communicating. He really LOVES me. Now STOP trying to Railroad me into pressing charges. You're just looking for an excuse to beat him up."


----------

